# San Fran Shelter Emergency



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*71 (!) pigeons (mostly kings but some normal greys) and 20 chukars were dumped near Lake Merced in San Francisco and the city shelter is seeking help in finding homes for these unfortunate birds.*

*The shelter's number contact info is:
San Francisco Animal Care & Control
(415) 554-6364
1200 15th Street
SF, CA*

http://www.sfgov.org/site/acc_index.asp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OMG! Thank you for posting this Elizabeth. I have no clue how you/we can find homes for this many, but we're on it thanks to you!

Terry


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

i would love to take a couple but there is now way i can make it to fisco hopefully some on will help. i'm just curious but how did that many birds get dumped and caught at the same time ? do you know the whole storie elizabethy?and can you share it?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

If we can work out some sort of driving distribution relay for California and the nearby states, I would love pick up some kings. It means making a new aviary, but I have one planned just so Glacier will have his own place so I want to get him a few friends. I can't think more than 3 though. They are big.

Omygosh Chukars are cute!

I'm just thinking, brainstorming out loud, we can't ship because of weather (?) and all, but I would totally donate $$ for gas. If the sneaky secret keepers of PT could organize the purchase of Baby Beeper, surely we can do something here?
Even if one person just picks up a passle of birds and drives them 1/3 or half way, and somebody else can adopt some and drive the rest 1/3 of the way, etc. Or Elizabethy, could you foster (I know, you are full!!) until October and then ship them when it is cooler? Boy that Glacier needs a lady friend. He's feisty. I think it's cute when he grunts at me though. Means he's emotionally adjusted to owning his own pad.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

philodice said:


> I'm just thinking, brainstorming out loud, we can't ship because of weather (?) and all, but I would totally donate $$ for gas. If the sneaky secret keepers of PT could organize the purchase of Baby Beeper, surely we can do something here?
> Even if one person just picks up a passle of birds and drives them 1/3 or half way, and somebody else can adopt some and drive the rest 1/3 of the way, etc. Or Elizabethy, could you foster (I know, you are full!!) until October and then ship them when it is cooler? Boy that Glacier needs a lady friend. He's feisty. I think it's cute when he grunts at me though. Means he's emotionally adjusted to owning his own pad.


 
I've got a few boy pij's that are desperate for girls too... females are really very hard to find. 
I'm in WI. so would need someone to foster for a month or so til the weather cools too.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*All of these birds have been adopted*

Incredible! Thank you to anyone who helped to publicize and/or adopt these birds! All I know is that one died at the shelter (#A253168) and a MickaCoo volunteer adopted 9 (one of which has died, probable respiratory infection). Here's what the shelter told me: 

_All the Kings and chukars have been adopted. One couple took some Kings to their place in Brisbane, and some went to a dairy farm in Sonoma with a coop, and the others went to another place in Sonoma._


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Elizabethy said:


> Incredible! Thank you to anyone who helped to publicize and/or adopt these birds! All I know is that one died at the shelter (#A253168) and a MickaCoo volunteer adopted 9 (one of which has died, probable respiratory infection). Here's what the shelter told me:
> 
> _All the Kings and chukars have been adopted. One couple took some Kings to their place in Brisbane, and some went to a dairy farm in Sonoma with a coop, and the others went to another place in Sonoma._


Great news. I am so glad all the sweeties found a home.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm very glad and relieved to hear that they were all adopted. That is a shame that the two didn't make it; I hope the other ones have all found great homes.


----------

